# Gurkha ordered back to UK after beheading dead Taliban fighter



## pardus (Jul 17, 2010)

A Gurkha soldier has been flown back to the UK after hacking the head off a dead Taliban commander with his ceremonial knife to prove the dead man’s identity.

The private, from 1st Battalion, Royal Gurkha Rifles, was involved in a fierce firefight with insurgents in the Babaji area of central Helmand Province when the incident took place earlier this month.

His unit had been told that they were seeking a ‘high value target,’ a Taliban commander, and that they must prove they had killed the right man. 

 The Gurkhas had intended to remove the Taliban leader’s body from the battlefield for identification purposes.

But they came under heavy fire as their tried to do so. Military sources said that in the heat of battle, the Gurkha took out his curved kukri knife and beheaded the dead insurgent.

He is understood to have removed the man’s head from the area, leaving the rest of his body on the battlefield.

This is considered a gross insult to the Muslims of Afghanistan, who bury the entire body of their dead even if parts have to be retrieved.

British soldiers often return missing body parts once a battle has ended so the dead can be buried in one piece.

More...

    * Three more British soldiers die in Afghanistan, taking death toll to 321
    * New Army chief is ready to pull the plug on ‘over-priced’ UK defence firms

A source said: ‘Removing the head in this way was totally inappropriate.’

Army sources said that the soldier, who is in his early 20s, initially told investigators that he unsheathed his kukri – the symbolic weapon of the Gurkhas – after running out of ammunition.

But later the Taliban fighter was mutilated so his identity could be verified through DNA tests.

The source said: ‘The soldier has been removed from duty and flown home. There is no sense of glory involved here, more a sense of shame. He should not have done what he did.’

The incident, which is being investigated by senior commanders, is hugely embarrassing to the British Army, which is trying to build bridges with local Afghan communities who have spent decades under *Taliban rule.

It comes just days after a rogue Afghan soldier murdered three British troops from the same Gurkha regiment.

If the Gurkha being investigated by the Army is found guilty of beheading the dead enemy soldier, he will have contravened the Geneva Conventions which dictate the rules of war. Soldiers are banned from demeaning their enemies.

The Gurkha now faces disciplinary action and a possible court martial. If found guilty, he could be jailed.

He is now confined to barracks at the Shorncliffe garrison, near Folkestone, Kent.

The incident happened as the Gurkha troop was advancing towards a hostile area before engaging the enemy in battle.

Colonel Richard Kemp, a former commander of British forces in Afghanistan, said: ‘In this case, it appears that the *soldier was not acting maliciously, but his actions were clearly ill-judged.

‘The Gurkhas are a very fine regiment with a proud tradition of service in the British forces and have fought very bravely in Afghanistan.

'I have no doubt that this behaviour would be as strongly condemned by the other members of that regiment, as it would by all soldiers in the British forces.’

A Ministry of Defence spokesman said: ‘We are aware of an incident and have informed the Afghan authorities. An inves-t*igation is underway and it would not be appropriate to comment further until this is concluded.’

The Ministry also revealed yesterday that four British servicemen had been killed in Afghanistan in 24 hours.

An airman from the RAF Regiment died in a road accident near Camp Bastion in Helmand and a marine from 40 Commando Royal Marines was killed in an explosion in Sangin on Friday.

A Royal Dragoon Guard died in a blast in the Nahr-e Saraj district of Helmand Province yesterday. The fourth serviceman also died in an explosion.

The British death toll in the Afghan campaign since 2001 is now 322.

Afghan troops trained by the British Army recently led a major operation into a Taliban stronghold.

It was one of the first operations organised by the Afghan National Army.

Regiment’s proud symbol of valour

The iconic kukri knife used by the Gurkhas can be a weapon or a tool. It is the traditional utility knife of the Nepalese people, but is mainly known as a symbolic weapon for Gurkha regiments all over the world.

The kukri signifies courage and valour on the battlefield and is sometimes worn by bridegrooms during their wedding ceremony.

The kukri’s heavy blade enables the user to inflict deep wounds and to cut muscle and bone with one stroke.

It can also be used in stealth operations to slash an enemy’s throat, killing him instantly and silently.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-dead-Taliban-fighter.html?ito=feeds-newsxml#

View attachment 12619


Another bullshit move by PC western Armies.
Way to continue your policy of fucking the fighting man as he tries to carry out your un-obey able orders.


----------



## Teufel (Jul 17, 2010)

In the heat of battle I don't think I would bat at an eye if a Gurkha cut off the head of a Taliban fighter, but I don't know about taking the head with you....


----------



## pardus (Jul 18, 2010)

He was ordered to bring back the body for identification purposes.

He is a Gurkha so it doesnt take a huge leap to see he was following orders to the best of his ability. Battlefield expediency is what this is.

That said, he'll get fucked for it.


----------



## Teufel (Jul 18, 2010)

pardus said:


> He was ordered to bring back the body for identification purposes.
> 
> He is a Gurkha so it doesnt take a huge leap to see he was following orders to the best of his ability. Battlefield expediency is what this is.
> 
> That said, he'll get fucked for it.



Hell if he was ordered to bring back the body for identification he was just being practical.  I don't see what the problem is.  The Gurkhas don't carry around those super machetes for show, what did his command think was going to happen?


----------



## AWP (Jul 18, 2010)

Teufel said:


> Hell if he was ordered to bring back the body for identification he was just being practical.  I don't see what the problem is.  The Gurkhas don't carry around those super machetes for show, what did his command think was going to happen?


 
Yep. Poor guy thought he was doing the right thing and is going to get hammered for it.


----------



## Headshot (Jul 18, 2010)

I would like to have a whole squad of thinkers like this to work with on any battlefield, including but not limited to, the local Hooters.


----------



## QC (Jul 18, 2010)

Maybe he should have kept an eye out for an ear.


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 18, 2010)

Queens Cadet said:


> Maybe he should have kept an eye out for an ear.


 I cant believe you didnt say it..."two heads are better than one".  
If the guy had orders I dont see wtf the fuss is about.:2c:


----------



## QC (Jul 18, 2010)

An ear would have been enough surely for a DNA sample. 14 days CB and back to work, done & dusted.


----------



## Rock42 (Jul 18, 2010)

They dont have DNA to compare it to.. an ear, blood,Iris, latent print or hair sample is going to work.. 
Only have grainy photos of these guys, needed the head for facial rec. 

IMO, He wasnt intenitally being dispectful.  We all have to had to make split decisions, his command shouldnt hold his feet to the fire over bad PR.  The  asshole taliban, are blowing up boys w/ cowardly IED daily.. fuck em.


----------



## moobob (Jul 18, 2010)

Good initiative.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 18, 2010)

That is fucked, this soldier needs a medal not a punishment... Thats another PR fucked unit, everyone now knows if you think out side the box and act to complete the mission, you will be judged. Fucking sad.

Those fucking muslims should stop blowing them selves into millions of peices, if they want to be burried with all their fingers, toes and head. Those Gurkhas should have booby trapped the TB fighter with a frag after taking his head, maybe they could have killed a few more...


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 18, 2010)

If the command want to get really nit picky about it, the body should have been buried before sunset too, which clearly wouldn't have happened if they'd taken the body with them. 

I like that gurkha. I'd buy him a beer.


----------



## Cayenne6 (Jul 19, 2010)

Teufel said:


> Hell if he was ordered to bring back the body for identification he was just being practical.  I don't see what the problem is.  The Gurkhas don't carry around those super machetes for show, what did his command think was going to happen?


 
#1 rule I had as a PL was once a gook was sent on his way to see Buda the body wasn't to be mutilated in any way. That being said, I'd have to agree with you guys. Humping a head back to the rear would be the practical thing to do under the circumstances. Why risk lives trying to drag a body around in a fire fight?


----------



## QC (Jul 19, 2010)

Point taken


----------



## car (Jul 19, 2010)

He used his kukri like he was trained to use it. An ear or a scalp may have been easier, but if you have the time, go for it..........


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 19, 2010)

All you need for DNA is a blood sample... just sayin'...


----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 19, 2010)

Marauder06 said:


> All you need for DNA is a blood sample... just sayin'...


 
Uh, sir?  Like Rock42 says, you also need something to match it to - and if they ain't already got the dude's DNA somewhere, blood sample don't mean nuthin.

A man's head.  Well, now, THAT is some incontrovertible truth.

LL


----------



## HOLLiS (Jul 19, 2010)

The other part,  the opposition may say,  "The DNA is phony, they did not kill him, etc"..    A ear, drop of blood, is not confirmation.  Not too many headless bodies running around fighting.  The guy gets points for improvising under stress.   Maybe a promotion is in order.


----------



## Poccington (Jul 19, 2010)

Why the fuck did they issue him a Kukri in the first place if they're gonna try hang him out to dry for using it while following orders?

Cunts.


----------



## Rock42 (Jul 20, 2010)

Poccington said:


> Why the fuck did they issue him a Kukri in the first place if they're gonna try hang him out to dry for using it while following orders?
> 
> Cunts.



GOOD POINT

Also, Excellent use of the C word. Couldnt of said it better.


----------



## QC (Jul 20, 2010)

It's nigh on impossible IMO to seperate a Gurkha and his kukri. I'm told that if it is unsheathed it has to draw blood, to the extent that a small cut on the finger is done.


----------



## pardus (Jul 20, 2010)

That's not a knife!View attachment 12654


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 20, 2010)

*Kukri Beats Paper*

http://www.nationalreview.com/david-pryce-jones/231205/kukri-beats-paper

by David Pryce-Jones.



> The Gurkhas are soldiers from Nepal who volunteer for the British army. Presently they are serving in Afghanistan. They are the bravest of the brave, and over the years have done wonderful service. The roll-call of Gurkhas who have won the Victoria Cross, the highest award for bravery, is awe-inspiring. A traditional weapon of theirs is the kukri, a curved short sword. It is said that the sound of Gurkhas sharpening their kukris was enough to frighten the Japanese in the Second World War.
> 
> It so happened recently that some Gurkhas were discriminated against by foolish paper-shufflers in Whitehall, and told they were not eligible to live in England. Uproar followed. There was a mass campaign. The Gurkhas were then treated properly, and Gordon Brown was forced to apologize for the unfairness. It was a big step in the disintegration of his government.
> 
> ...


----------



## Centermass (Jul 20, 2010)

> The story goes that by cutting off the commander’s head, the Gurkha has offended Muslims, on the grounds that their custom is to bury bodies whole.



Meanwhile, they train their young to do exactly that, and now they've met someone else who does the same........I'd like Reuters or some other media outlet to conduct an interview with a radical muslim extremist and get their thoughts on what they think of the double standard in effect here.  

I've said it before and I'll say it again-pound for pound, they're some of the toughest and most courageous sons a bitches to ever fight on a field of battle, ever. :2c:


----------



## pardus (Jul 20, 2010)

Amen.

We need to go Gurkha on their asses.



Centermass said:


> Meanwhile, they train their young to do exactly that, and now they've met someone else who does the same........I'd like Reuters or some other media outlet to conduct an interview with a radical muslim extremist and get their thoughts on what they think of the double standard in effect here.
> 
> I've said it before and I'll say it again-pound for pound, they're some of the toughest and most courageous sons a bitches to ever fight on a field of battle, ever. :2c:


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 20, 2010)

I think the whole drawing blood thing turned out to be an urban legend...since they're using the things all the time in the bush, at home around the house etc. Could be wrong though.


----------



## QC (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes, Spitty, it had occurred to to me too. Regarding offending Islam, what a sucker punch that is. It's in line with OBL wanting the US to stop during Ramadan as it is offensive to Islam. Cutting of someones head offends me not as a Christian but as a human.


----------



## AssadUSMC (Jul 20, 2010)

I gotta side with the Gurkha here.  He was ordered to PID the guy - humping the body back wasn't expedient, so the head will have to do.  Good on him.  As far as honoring Islam, maybe the people bitching should watch that video FNULNU posted and see how THOSE Muslims treat their fellow followers of Mohammed.


----------



## QC (Jul 20, 2010)

My bet is he'll get off.


----------



## AssadUSMC (Jul 20, 2010)

Queens Cadet said:


> My bet is he'll get off.


 
I hope you're right.  Unless it's a blatant case of gross misconduct, troopers shouldn't be hammered for wartime actions.  Ask that Marine from the mosque in Fallujah.  Or the other Marines in Haditha.  Etc., etc., etc.


----------



## The91Bravo (Jul 20, 2010)

LibraryLady said:


> Uh, sir?  Like Rock42 says, you also need something to match it to - and if they ain't already got the dude's DNA somewhere, blood sample don't mean nuthin.
> 
> A man's head.  Well, now, THAT is some incontrovertible truth.
> 
> LL


 
This is not true for quite a few of the HVT's.  After a bomb run, my brother's team had to (many many times) go in and get DNA samples of suspected High Value Targets.  That way they could compare what they knew to be true to the DNA of the smoked hadji.

It was like a full CSI gig.  Tags, photos, GPS, Dna, gathered equip, etc.

That one didnt even cost 2 cents... jus a penny


----------



## The91Bravo (Jul 20, 2010)

*and besides*

After all, it's not worth losing one's head over..

And the dead haji... he's *NOT FROM* Sparta...View attachment 12659


----------



## car (Jul 20, 2010)

I agree with QC. It seems that every one of these cases of "abuse" have been overturned. Because *Warriors* are the folks who sit on the jury.

But let's all keep our heads about us until we find out.........had to say it.


----------



## Bellona (Jul 21, 2010)

I think I need these...:)


----------



## Brooklynben (Jul 21, 2010)

> This is considered a gross insult to the Muslims of Afghanistan, who bury the entire body of *their* dead even if parts have to be retrieved.


  No such honor or sensitivities are extended by them to the dhimmitude.  And since it's their faith which suggests beheading folks who aren't in total agreement; it seems just a little more than incongruous to worry about insulting the feelings of the combatants we're killing.  

Quite the opposite; I'd prefer to see thousands of gallons of pork fluids and byproducts shipped to the front so as to make the enemies' faithful volunteers think twice about putting everything they have on the line.  (Pork rinds - light, easy to carry and so very tasty when hungry ;)).  This wouldn't be the first time in history an enemies taboo or element of culture has been used against them in warfare.  More importantly, such a psyops would assuredly result in a huge reduction of direct hostilities and loss of life by OUR faithful. Obviously such an action would surely piss off a lot of Muslims, but lets be honest; they're already pissed and the notion that they will ever be our true friend is a fairy tale.   

When the wholesale murder of people riding public buses in Israel became the 'slaughter d'jour' of the enemy, the Israelis started affixing small glass vials of pigs blood to the interior walls of the buses.  Since doing this, the instances of their buses being bombed has dropped to nearly zero.  

I fully expect there will a number of forum members who will rail against what they deem to be my barbaric suggestions here. I would only respond that; "Wars are never won with partial efforts" and I would gladly insult the entire world for the life of just one of our faithful brothers or sisters standing on the line.


----------



## The91Bravo (Jul 21, 2010)

I love this place


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 21, 2010)

If it is so wrong then this wouldn't have happened...




> *Afghan insurgents behead 6 policemen*
> Last Updated: Wednesday, July 21, 2010 | 9:48 AM ET
> The Associated Press
> 
> ...


----------



## car (Jul 21, 2010)

Folks, sorry for the hi-jack about TTP and all that. Let's get back to the point - the Gurkha.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 21, 2010)

car said:


> Folks, sorry for the hi-jack about TTP and all that. Let's get back to the point - the Gurkha.



I already tried. ;)


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 21, 2010)

The last post blast I was at, I picked up a little girls spine and placed it in a black trash bag b/c we ran out of body bags... 

Shit just saw Car's post... EDIT!


Yes he should get a medal, promotion and 10 stripper whores!


----------



## car (Jul 21, 2010)

You funny, GI!


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 21, 2010)

Brooklynben said:


> No such honor or sensitivities are extended by them to the dhimmitude.  ...



Good post.

Can I get a link that supports this statement:  





> When the wholesale murder of people riding public buses in Israel became the 'slaughter d'jour' of the enemy, the Israelis started affixing small glass vials of pigs blood to the interior walls of the buses. Since doing this, the instances of their buses being bombed has dropped to nearly zero.


----------



## QC (Jul 22, 2010)

All I can add to the original thread is, _"Where is Black Jack Pershing when you need him?" _


----------



## The91Bravo (Jul 22, 2010)

The Ghurka did a great thing.  I would like to keep this thread close to the top to see if anyone could post real results of his return home.  Screwed thing is, he's prolly gonna get bent over for some politician's polling numbers.

And someone needs to cut down on his steroids.  The Roid Rage is so 1990's.


----------



## pardus (Jul 22, 2010)

The91Bravo said:


> And someone needs to cut down on his steroids.  The Roid Rage is so 1990's.


 
The Gurkha? :uhh:


----------



## QC (Jul 22, 2010)

In other news, the Canadian officer got off.


----------



## AWP (Jul 22, 2010)

I don't get the fuss, I really don't. The guy is a private....a freaking private. I guess the people in charge don't understand a private's mentality at times. In the middle of a firefight he remembered that they needed PID/ proof....so he got it.

This is about appearances, not the deed. The poor bastard had to be brought up on charges so the world would see the UK Army is not a bad bunch of blokes, sympathetic to local customs, blah, blah, blah. He's a private, a Gurkha, and he probably had a one-track mind under a great deal of stress.

The West really needs to lighten up.


----------



## pardus (Jul 22, 2010)

Churchill would be ashamed of his beloved country and Military for this.

Ive said it before, I'll say it again, Britain isn't Great anymore...


----------



## car (Jul 22, 2010)

pardus said:


> The Gurkha? :uhh:


 
I think he's talking about our most recently banned member..........or me. 



pardus said:


> Churchill would be ashamed of his beloved country and Military for this.
> 
> Ive said it before, I'll say it again, Britain isn't Great anymore...



Sadly, I have to agree.


----------



## Dame (Jul 22, 2010)

Marauder06 said:


> *Good post.
> 
> Can I get a link that supports this statement:*
> 
> When the wholesale murder of people riding public buses in Israel became the 'slaughter d'jour' of the enemy, the Israelis started affixing small glass vials of pigs blood to the interior walls of the buses. Since doing this, the instances of their buses being bombed has dropped to nearly zero.


 
OK, well, this looks real.  But I'm still LMAO at the rabbi who wants to arm people with squirt guns filled with lard.  New standard issue?  



> Although the idea has been vocally suggested for years, and was practiced in various forms by the British before 1948, the Maariv report says that the police just recently “thought of the idea,” but wanted to obtain rabbinic assurance that the plan would not upset observant Jews.
> 
> Rabbi Eliezer Moshe Fisher, of the Jerusalem Rabbinical Court, issued his official ruling on Wednesday saying, “there is no halachic (Jewish legal) ban on using bags of lard in buses and other places” when saving lives is concerned. The Jewish legal permit says that bags of lard may be placed in any place that might be a target for suicide bombings, such as schools, shopping malls, railway stations, and any other crowded area.
> 
> The rabbi also said that if the police do not use pig fat in buses, tens of thousands of Torah-observant Jews would arm themselves with spray guns filled with liquid lard, which they would then spray on terrorists as the need arises.



http://www.israelnationalnews.com/News/News.aspx/57793


----------



## pardus (Jul 22, 2010)

We should be dipping every bullet in pork fat. :2c:


----------



## QC (Jul 22, 2010)

Like I said, where's Pershing when you need him?

http://www.snopes.com/rumors/pershing.asp


Kosher pigs? Oi! :doh:


----------



## Brooklynben (Jul 22, 2010)

Marauder06 said:


> Good post.
> Can I get a link that supports this statement:



http://www.israelnationalnews.com/News/News.aspx/57793
http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-news/1076654/posts
http://www.smh.com.au/articles/2004/02/12/1076548157145.html
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/middle_east/3484277.stm

The trouble is; while all the authorities from the Def. Minister to the Rabbis signed off on this plan and I've been told that it was activated, I can't find an article showing or stating that the program currently exists.  Since it certainly wouldn't be a secret if it did, I have to assume that for some reason the program was never implemented.  So 'my bad' and my apologies for repeating here-say - I can't verify if the program is currently being used or if it was ever used.


----------



## AWP (Jul 22, 2010)

pardus said:


> Churchill would be ashamed of his beloved country and Military for this.
> 
> Ive said it before, I'll say it again, Britain isn't Great anymore...


 
But they were the "junior partner" in 1940 in the fight against the Nazis!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-10719739



> David Cameron has been criticised after mistakenly saying the UK was the "junior partner" in the allied World War II fight against Germany in 1940.
> 
> He made the historical slip, neglecting the fact that the US had yet to enter the war, on the second day of his first trip to the US as prime minister.


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 22, 2010)

Same newspaper, different writer.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/debate/a...plined-beheading-Taliban-Thank-God-side.html#

 By Robert Hardman
Last updated at 9:39 AM on 20th July 2010






> Just picture the scene as a soldier returns from hunting an arch-enemy. Commanding officer: 'Did you get him?' Soldier: 'Yes, sir.' Commanding officer: 'Are you sure?' Soldier: 'Yes, sir.' Soldier reaches into rucksack and places severed head on table.
> 
> Commanding officer: ' ****!' If it happened in a Hollywood movie, the audience would either laugh or applaud. But there was no laughter the other day when this happened for real in Babaji, Afghanistan, current posting for the 1st Battalion, Royal Gurkha Rifles.
> 
> ...


----------

